# Holiday Shopping Online Promotional codes



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I do alot of my holiday shopping online, and have found that with a little searching I can find extra savings. If you google the store name + promo code, it will take you to websites that give you codes for free shipping or a percentage off. Ususally at the payment part of checking out your order, there is a promo code box.

Also http://www.blackfriday.info/ has all the ads for the day after Thanksgiving sales. You can also sign up and they will email you with special sales.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Great info-thanks!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Great! 

If any of you are plus sized ladies like me, here's a great one for OneStopPlus.com:

WW18930 - for $20 off an order of $50 or more


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I went to the sale at Macy's today and got some great gifts for my kids...and a few things for me too! :biggrin1: I went at 8am and it wasn't crowded until after 10. DH called at 1pm to see if I was ever coming home! Both of my sisters were there, one of them works there. We had a good time!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks so much guys! I do most all my shopping on-line and can use any help I can get!

Beverly


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are two website that were mentioned on the news yesterday, that have good deals.


fatwallet.com

slickdeals.net


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the web sites! I love to shop - online or in a store.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sears has Guitar Hero III for PS2 on sale for $44.99...that's just about half price.


----------

